# Water work near Fargo?



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

So on these hot summer days, I'd like to get Remy in the water as much as possible for retrieves and just fun in general. Aside from the Red River (which really doesn't seem like a viable solution) where is there water to work dogs near Fargo? We ran all the way up to Brewers Lake on Sunday, but that was a tad far and a bit overcrowded (that, and I didn't feel comfortable working Remy in the water while a bunch of little kids were out there). A coworker mentioned Rendezvous Park in West Fargo has a small pond with a beach on the east end, but I'm not sure if that's off limits to dogs or whatnot. Taking a quick glance at satellite images, the overwhelming lack of ponds, sloughs and basic wetlands in a 30-mile radius of this town -- heck, the whole Red River Valley -- becomes painfully obvious. But then again, maybe I missed something...


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Join the NDRC, just a short 10 min drive with lots of water and access to real birds and people with a wealth of knowledge on how to train dogs.

http://ndrc.org


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Chaws said:


> Join the NDRC, just a short 10 min drive with lots of water and access to real birds and people with a wealth of knowledge on how to train dogs.
> 
> http://ndrc.org


Hmmm...well, I'm fairly certain I'm busy during the dates of the listed events, so having to volunteer in order to qualify for the $50 membership is out. And I just bought a new bird launcher, so the $100 fee definitely is out.

Although they do seem to have a nice facility!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If you can run a mower, weed wacker, or have the ability to do tree pruning or grounds maintenance we could work something out I'm sure to cover for a regular membership. $50 doesn't even fill a tank of gas anymore these days.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

With all this rain you can't find a ditch with water? There must be some stormwater holding ponds around Fargo.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

dakotashooter2 said:


> With all this rain you can't find a ditch with water? There must be some stormwater holding ponds around Fargo.


There are plenty of those around but I'd highly caution anyone swimming their dogs in them. With all the run off from the streets and lawns, you never know what kind of bacteria is growing in them.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Chaws said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > With all this rain you can't find a ditch with water? There must be some stormwater holding ponds around Fargo.
> ...


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Good point but many of the sloughs we hunt can have that stuff too plus loads of chemicals.........................


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Good point but many of the sloughs we hunt can have that stuff too plus loads of chemicals.........................


My thoughts are more along the lines of the runoff from streets that flows into those ponds like automobile stuff. Gasoline, oil, antifreeze, etc.


----------

